# Scariest Movie



## ScOoTeR1992 (Nov 25, 2008)

ok guys i want to know what is the scariest movie you guys out ther have seen, my vote would go to 28 days and its sequel 28 weeks later, both because it is a very plausible thing that can happen.
28 Days Later... (2002)


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2008)

my wedding video, who's the young good looking skinny guy with my wife  jeez i've let myself go a bit


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 25, 2008)

Scariest one I've seen recently is [Rec], which has just been given the Hollywood makeover as Quarantine. I don't get scared easily but this was properly scary, especially the scenes with the night vision  


Other good ones- 
The Changeling
The Entity
Nightmare on Elm Street
The Descent
In the Mouth of Madness
Prince of Darkness


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 25, 2008)

The Scariest movie I've ever seen was a horror but wasn't so much scary ,I just couldn't believe how depresseing it was

Can't remeber the title sorry ,it was about a family that took care of a hotel somewhere in the mountains,father ended up going insane and started to try and kill his family.I'm feel depressed even thinking about it

..Never want to see it again


----------



## Crunch (Nov 25, 2008)

Have to agree that the cinematography in the '28' series really puts you in the zone and does get scary. I can't wait for the third - the last two were meant to be released back to back, but it never happened.

I can't really think of anything I've been scared by since I was little, although a VERY honourable mention goes to 'SUNSHINE'. For a movie that sounds very ho-hum, it takes you places you never saw coming. I mean really, how good can a movie where the sun is dying and a group of elite scientists are sent to "reignite" it with a nuke the size of a city be?

Trust me, everyone MUST see this movie.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> The Scariest movie I've ever seen was a horror but wasn't so much scary ,I just couldn't believe how depresseing it was
> 
> Can't remeber the title sorry ,it was about a family that took care of a hotel somewhere in the mountains,father ended up going insane and started to try and kill his family.I'm feel depressed even thinking about it
> 
> ..Never want to see it again



Sounds like "The shinning".
I agree with "The entity" I only recently saw this and it freaked the hell outta me. Other then that I like alot of the older horror films which usually aren't that scary!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 25, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> The Scariest movie I've ever seen was a horror but wasn't so much scary ,I just couldn't believe how depresseing it was
> 
> Can't remeber the title sorry ,it was about a family that took care of a hotel somewhere in the mountains,father ended up going insane and started to try and kill his family.I'm feel depressed even thinking about it
> 
> ..Never want to see it again




"The Shining"?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats it !

Thanks Andy and Rabidalien

That is one movie I wish I never watched


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't do scary movies..... At my age I don't think the ole ticker could 
handle it...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Agree, young Mr C! I hate horrors and splatter movies! Give me a thriller that messes with your mind any day... Likes of "The Duel" still makes me nervous around dirty and rusty old trucks/articulateds.... "Darkness Falls"(?) is another good and "The Butterfly Effect" is alright too....


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 25, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Thats it !
> 
> Thanks Andy and Rabidalien
> 
> That is one movie I wish I never watched



That's an odd one, for me the whole 'hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's Johnny' bit has been so overplayed and parodied that it's not scary anymore (like the Psycho shower scene.) Nicholson's overacting does take away from the horror somewhat.

On the other hand, the old woman in the bath is absolutely terrifying! Then there's the bit with the man in a bear suit, ahem, 'servicing' someone - not a scare, but a real freak out


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 25, 2008)

2 come to mind Christine and Phantasm honorable mention is dozer and the car


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2008)

The Exorcist. I watched that when I was house-sitting a 300 year old house full of the big heavy antiques. I didn't sleep much after watching that one.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2008)

rochie said:


> my wedding video, who's the young good looking skinny guy with my wife  jeez i've let myself go a bit



LMAO!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2008)

"The Omen" was scarey for me when I was 16 yo.

But I have outgrown such foolishness.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 25, 2008)

"The Haunting" (1963), No blood, no gore, no demons, no monsters, no homicidal maniacs, nothing supernatural; just atmosphere and suspense. 

"The Omen", "The Exorcist", "Silence of the Lambs", "Psycho", "Alien"

And "Jaws". In the summer of 1975, no one, and I mean NO ONE, went in the ocean all summer long.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

"The Exorcist" because it hits close to home and was very intelligent. Key scene for me was when the priest is throwing water on Regan and she acts like its burning. It was only tap water. The Devil, being the tricky b*stard he is, knew that and was trying to trick them to go away. Brilliant!

Close second is "The Blair Witch Project". Growing up in the woods, I can tell you the sounds you hear can scare the crap outta ya! Plus I love that its all suspense, no blood and guts. Great stuff. Especially running out of the tent, yelling, "WHAT THE F**K IS THAT!!!!! 

But when I was a kid it went to Hitchcock's "The Birds". (shiversss!)


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 25, 2008)

Probably Signs or the first two Alien movies. Signs because it is totally psychological and Aliens because, well, what's not terrifying about watching a radar scanner indicate that the bastards are in the room with you and the fact that you still cant see them? (Aliens-the scene where they are in the ceiling and the Marines don't realize it until it is almost too late). 

The best scary movies are always the ones that mess with your head and make you ask questions, not the gore-fest horror movies of late.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2008)

The Exorcist 

The Omen

Two of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, TWW89. Thats why I love Alfred Hitchcock. His stuff was always a mind twister. Of course the original "War of the Worlds" still sends chills.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 25, 2008)

Forgot to put "The Ring" on my last post. 

TO


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Do giant insect movies count?

I always liked "Tarantula".


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Do giant insect movies count?
> 
> I always liked "Tarantula".



I love those movies!! Ever noticed Clint Eastwood is the jet pilot at the end of Tarantula? That plus "Them!" both sit proudly in my DVD collection.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 25, 2008)

"Devil's Advocate" was pretty freaky, with all the demons running around looking and acting like everyday humans. Not necessarily supposed to be a "horror" movie, per say, but it did get me kinda freaked out for a few.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

"Them"!!!!!

I have that along with "The Body Snatchers" on the same DVD.

For a really creepy movie, watch "Eraserhead". woaw!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 26, 2008)

Ugh... my dad made me watch this Stephen King film called "Rose Red"...... I mean, I can't handle this stuff, give me a break!


----------



## Soren (Nov 26, 2008)

"It" was pretty scary. Makes you think twice about clowns


----------



## Crunch (Nov 26, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> "Devil's Advocate" was pretty freaky, with all the demons running around looking and acting like everyday humans. Not necessarily supposed to be a "horror" movie, per say, but it did get me kinda freaked out for a few.



Ah good call...

Also 1308, where the guy goes into the hotel room and gets his head totally messed up. That freaked the hell out of me.


----------



## otftch (Nov 26, 2008)

The Mummy with Boris Karloff.I'm 58 and still hear every noise in the house after watching it.
Ed


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone remember the giant praying mantis? I think it captured a B25 in flight and ate the crew!!!  

The Deadly Mantis (1957)


I was freaked out by the 2nd version of the body snatchers. Seeing those dogs get absorbed!!!!!!


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 26, 2008)

That's hilarious!! I remember when my dad tried to convince me that there was a real praying mantis destroying B-25s. I was 6 or 7 years old and I believed him for a whole week. Thank god for moms.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 26, 2008)

2 movies come immediately to my mind on this subject:

Friday The 13th
Jaws

Both of those movies scared the hell out of our generation more so than any other... When that frickin broadhead came through the mattress and through that kids throat??? Kids didnt want to go to summer camp or swim in the ocean....

Christ, some of my buddies in the neighborhood had issues swimmin in the pool...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 26, 2008)

The Thing by John Carpenter.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)

Good one, Vassilli! In fact the original wasn't half bad either. I'd pick it as the best remake ever made.

I know a movie I'm too scared to even see....."An Inconvient Truth". ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 26, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Good one, Vassilli! In fact the original wasn't half bad either. I'd pick it as the best remake ever made.



Agreed. The original was great little flick. What about "Aliens" (the second one), that was a creepy movie!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)

Best sequel ever made!


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> The Thing by John Carpenter.



good choice vassili


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Best sequel ever made!



Absolutely!! "Nuke the entire site from orbit...it's the only way to be sure!"

Must say Alien had it's moments...still remember people stopped eating in the cinema when the chest burster made it's first appearance!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

"Game over, man! Game over!"


----------



## javlin (Nov 27, 2008)

You said what was scary and for some reason "House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price comes to mind from when I was a Wee one.Then you have that movie "House"the first one with all the doors opening to a new world lets say  .


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 27, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Good one, Vassilli! In fact the original wasn't half bad either. I'd pick it as the best remake ever made.
> 
> I know a movie I'm too scared to even see....."An Inconvient Truth". ohhhhhhhh!



Thanks, it's been a while since I've seen it, but it's still one of my favorite horror movies. Aliens was also a excellent sequel. 'Alien' and 'Aliens' were the best of the series, the rest of them sucked.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah, how can I forget one of my all time favourite horror films "The evil dead" !!!!  Anyone else a fan of this trilogy?


----------



## Crunch (Dec 1, 2008)

"this... is my BOOMSTICK!"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 1, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Ah, how can I forget one of my all time favourite horror films "The evil dead" !!!!  Anyone else a fan of this trilogy?



I saw "Army of Darkness", it was good.


----------



## ratdog (Dec 1, 2008)

even tho i can sleep soundly thru friday the 13th the movie pulse just freaks me out


----------



## Crunch (Dec 2, 2008)

13 Ghosts? i think it had a great story for a modern 'horror' flick, as everything's so over-done these days.

And Silent Hill, although it's a video game/movie, I loved it.


----------

